
Next generation programming language - veera83372
Hi All,<p>As a dev everyone dream is to write a language which helps others and themselves but to do that will you start writing a new language?? If you say yes you have to take all responsibilities.<p>Actually, you don&#x27;t need to do that, you can be part of growing community. It is time to do that.<p>Finally, I want to say that I am going to start writing a language based on experience taken from many devs who worked on different languages.Do you want to be part of it you can join the slack channel using below link<p>jua
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;jua-slack.herokuapp.com&#x2F;<p>This chance for you to became compiler guru.
======
gus_massa
As a suggestion, add the name of the project to the title of the submission.

When I visit the page I get a email signup form and no information.

What are the central ideas of your language?

Does it look like C or LISP?

With or without GC? A borrow checker like Rust?

Everything is an object like Java or C#?

Mutable or immutable data types?

